# Question regarding box perches and breeding pens



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys!

I was wondering if I could make box perches with 2 X 4's or something similar? If I remember correctly, 2 X 4's are only about 3 inches to 3.5 inches wide. Is this enough room for them to sit/stand on? The box perches them selves will be 12 X 12, and as deep as the 2 X 4's are. I have seen box perches in this style but some people make them deeper for it to be easier to catch them but I don't mind the extra hassle it takes as long as the birds have enough room with just 2 X 4 wide perches. What are your thoughts on this?

Also, I have seen breeding pens that are 2 X 2 X 2. Is this enough room for 1 pair, 1 breeding box, and 1 perch? 

Thanks!


----------

